# 2007 Week 1 - Other



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

PICTURE COMPETITION WEEK 1

Please post your best OTHER* picture in this thread and it will be moved to here:

2007 Week 1 - Other

*Pictures of pets, people, wildlife, scenery, etc. are allowed in the OTHER category.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

You can view the contest rules here. If you want to see more details you can read the whole thread here.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'll throw my hat in the ring with these guys..


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Kestrel - Male*

This is my little No. American Kestrel (AKA Sparrow Hawk) from the 1970's, all Three & One Half Ozs. of him on empty crop. His name was Dinky. About 5-6 weeks old in this Pic... 

Happy


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

This is my baby Whoknew.. aka- Chooka(er)....dooker....pooper scooper...(say that 5 times fast)...My pride and joy!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Pidgers,

Your photo can't be in this thread .. this is the OTHER thread for photos that are NOT of doves or pigeons. Where would you like this photo moved? Keep in mind you get 1 picture per category for the whole competition.

Let us know.

Terry


----------



## pidgers'2006 (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry about that Terry.


----------



## pidgers'2006 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Balboa*

This is Balboa, i call it Balboa because thats the name of the park i took the snapshot in Los Angelos, my fav. town in world! Its so peacefull in that park, and im so thankfull animals like Balboa are in the lake because they make the park beautifull!


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

This is one of my favorite shots.










Title it "Diasy/ysiaD"


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

velo99 said:


> This is one of my favorite shots.



is that an animal ? =p


----------



## docbjb (Apr 14, 2007)

OK....here is my baby pug boy Mugsy, who is very jealous of the attention my balcony pigeons have been getting. He's even crying for bird seed these days!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Playful Ducklings
'Feather-Tug-of War'​*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I amended to thread title to be just "Other" .. here's a copy of the original intent for this thread:

_A sixth category for pictures other than doves and pigeons will also be available. Each member may enter a maximum of one picture in the Other category during the competition. Pictures of pets, people, wildlife, scenery, etc. are allowed in the Other category. Any entered pictures in the Other category must be ones that you or someone in your family have taken .. no going and finding images on the internet and entering someone else's picture_

Thus, dogs, cats, ducks, flowers, etc. are OK for this thread. Sorry for any confusion.

Terry


----------



## Fancyfowl4ever (Oct 6, 2006)

Well, it was hard to decide which of my many pics is the best to put in the "Other" Category, since I cannot make very good pics of Pigeons or Doves, but make tons of great pics of all my other critters.

This is my Favorit, my White LF Ameraucana roo Ayu in the evening sun.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

* There are only 2 more entries available in the OTHER category for Week 1 of the picture competition!

Alice*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Chigglesworth said:


> I hope this isn't too late...


It's too late for the Week 1 competition, but we will enter your picture in Week 2. Thanks for participating!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the darling photo, Becca. What title would you like on that picture? We'll enter it in Week 2 in the Other category.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Week 1 Winners Are ..*

AZWhitefeather - Playful Ducklings - 15 votes

Pete_Jasinski - Roosters - 10 votes

Congratulations!


----------

